# Marcus Hook PA



## mari2 (Feb 23, 2013)

I haven't posted here in years... I even has to re-register, because I couldn't remember my info.

Anyway, this just happened near my home, and I immediately thought of this board. It was a hoarder/rescue operation, supposedly run by a lawyer, for GSDs. The local SPCA is in Delaware County PA, which would be where the dogs were taken. 

I hope it's okay to provide this link... if not, my apologies....

Dozens Of Dogs Rescued From Hoarder In Marcus Hook CBS Philly


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...marcus-hook-dogs-seized-spca.html#post3035114

Hi Mari - I am going to lock this and point you toward the other thread. Thank you!


----------

